# Nails for use with oak



## 9fingers (6 Jul 2009)

I know raw mild steel nails will stain oak but what about alternatives?

Is it OK to use galvanised or sheradised or bright zinc plated steel instead?

I have located a supplier of brass nails but yet to find any stainless ones for sale.

TIA

Bob


----------



## DMD (6 Jul 2009)

Traditionally copper but as in our modern age in limited sizes. Zinc will break down eventually under the oak tannin. Depends on the use


----------



## Jake (6 Jul 2009)

Sitebox have a limited selection of SS nails, for one:

http://www.thesitebox.com/Category/5228 ... nails.aspx

Silicon bronze is the alternative that springs to mind, if you can find some without chandlery pricing!


----------



## 9fingers (6 Jul 2009)

Thanks for the info gents.

The application is to secure trim on an external door that is located under a veranda so it will never get wet. It it also in SW France so much drier than here.

Although sitebox have a section for SS panel pins it appears empty but their postage charge is a bit OTT for a few panel pins.

Maybe I'll try and get some copper hardboard pins locally or stick with galvanised pins which given the location are not likely to break down.
The job will be stained quite darkly and varnished anyway.

Bob


----------



## Jake (6 Jul 2009)

If it is just a few SS panel pins you are after, Wickes stock them which avoids the p&p issue.


----------



## 9fingers (6 Jul 2009)

Jake":259s6wno said:


> If it is just a few SS panel pins you are after, Wickes stock them which avoids the p&p issue.



Perfick! Thanks Jake


----------



## Jake (6 Jul 2009)

Can you tell I've been around that loop?


----------



## MikeG. (6 Jul 2009)

I would just add that the main reason for using SS is not the staining issue (important as that is), but because the tannin in the oak will "rot" mild steel away in fairly short order.

Mike


----------

